# Glaswegian - 25,000 posts



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*
:4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Holy Smokes! . . Well done!!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Banned for having 25k

Oops - wrong thread

How on earth do you find time to make so any posts between your very busy surgical exploits....

Dr Glas after a couple of early morning procedures:










:grin:

Congrats Iain :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

gratz!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well Done Iain .. :4-cheers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed Iain, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Fantastic achievement!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks folks.

Nice artwork Donald...:laugh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats Glas!


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratz Doc

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Iain!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Congratz Glas !


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Dr Glas I agree with Donald how do you find the time, is it your connections with that other famous Dr? :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

lol - thanks octane & Sandy.

I don't know *who *you mean Sandy...:grin:


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Iain* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice going, Glas!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks again folks.


----------

